# Dental Cleanings?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka gets a dental cleaning with every meal. 

A chicken back a day keeps the dentist away!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As a vet tech( Now retired) I did many cleanings and under anesthesia is the only way you can get under the gumline and the back molars ( also polishing is a very important part of the procedure) and I don't think many dogs want to stay cooperative for any of it! It is perfectly safe when done with the right drugs and really good equipment ( we had a sonic cleaner) So far I have kept Molly's teeth perfect with just brushing and chewy things but small dogs are really prone to gum disease because of their small jaw structures..........hoping to avoid for a few more years as it is very expensive!!!!LOL! (She's 3!)


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Teeth*

If recommended by a vet, I would have no problem with the procedure. Signing a waiver is always scary. Pierre had a dental and weighs 4.5 lbs.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine go in every 6 months -1 year to get a dental cleaning. Branna just had hers done and other than one a baby tooth extraction they cleaned up very well. She was going into get a premolar pulled that was loose but it ended up falling out before. Winter was in last year and had to have a loose tooth extracted and will need to go in soon to get the one on the other side extracted because it is loose too, but Killa goes in before him because she hasn't had one since her spay SX plus I notice her gums receding on her lower left canine tooth. Even though I brush their teeth almost daily they have horrible dentition and require dental cleanings often. It is a very common and safe procedure if the proper drugs are being used and the pet is monitored with up to date technology. If the dog is older of course preanesthetic blood testing and placing and IV catheter should be required, just to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had cleanings done on my last dog, only in conjunction with other surgeries. I'm hoping the chicken necks keep Buck's teeth clean also.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Jose` just had his cleaned on Friday. He had blood work done first to make sure everything is okay and good to go. He's had them a few times in his 13 years. He had to get a couple extracted. I brush every night now...didn't always do it that religiously. I really want to keep these Poodles' teeth as clean as possible for as long as possible. But I expect they'll need a cleaning in the next couple years. Maybe I'll try some chicken backs. (I'm still a little chicken...pun intended):ahhhhh: I had one dog...Chulita gag badly on a chicken wing. So yeah, if they need it, better to do it than risk diseased gums, tooth loss and possibility of a bad infection that can potentially kill.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I also think it is important to have dental X-rays done - they found several fractures and infections in Teaka's teeth that never would have been found with just an exam as some Vet's do. And Teaka always had super clean teeth, and healthy gums - the vet used to joke that she needed to have her saliva analyzed and have it replicated as a mouth rinse for dogs - I never would have brought her in for a cleaning because her teeth were clean, but she began jumping when she was eating so I knew something was hurting her - she wound up having around ten teeth pulled!
So even if I am able to keep Timi's teeth perfectly clean (so far, so good), I will probably get dentals done every couple of years starting when she is maybe four just to be sure that nothing is brewing below the surface!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, good point Tinypoodles, X-rays are always a good idea during dental cleanings and should be done when possible, but they do add quite a bit to the cost of the procedure. Working in a low cost clinic most owners just opt to have any problematic teeth pulled.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A vet once told me to watch for brown stains on the teeth. They may indicate that the dog has not been using those particular teeth for chewing... and thus not scraping them clean. 

That's the spot where he likes to look for other signs like loose or cracked teeth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yes, good point Tinypoodles, X-rays are always a good idea during dental cleanings and should be done when possible, but they do add quite a bit to the cost of the procedure. Working in a low cost clinic most owners just opt to have any problematic teeth pulled.



Ahh, but my point was that there was no way to know that many of Teaka's teeth were problems without the X-rays. One was severely fractured entirely below the gum line!
In fact, much to my amazement and delight, Petplan payed for all but one tooth which the Vet had documented had a small pre-existing chip on it even though the dental was just a couple of months before I signed her up because there was absolutely no indication of her needing a dental before she began demonstrating that something was hurting her.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 14, 2015)

I clean my girls' teeth at least once a week with brush and paste (they _hate_ it) and they get dental chews and bones every day. The vet says they've got great, healthy teeth, and we still go in for a cleaning once a year. I'm SO terrified about anything concerning teeth -- when I was growing up, it never occurred to us that dogs should have anything dental done. So one of our Minis, Ginger, had such horrible teeth -- they were always hurting her, we had to get practically all of them pulled, she had all kinds of gum problems and horrible breath. We spent loads of time and money trying to fix her mouth, but the damage was so severe, there was no way to repair it. I now pay special, _special_ attention to dental! It's something that is easy not to think about, and yet it's so important!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

All 7 of my toy poodles have had teeth cleaned and pulled and put to sleep, and I have never had a problem with any of them and that was more than one time on each dog


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for everyone's feedback. I have been sending all your responses to him. He said everyone has been so helpful and says thanks. The more info the better.
Again thanks.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> A friend mention that they were taking their spoos for a dental cleaning at their vets.
> I'd like to know what your thoughts are on this subject so maybe I can give him some helpful information. I believe he said that his spoo will be put under anesthesia.
> What are your thoughts?
> Thanks everyone!!
> Happy Day&#55356;&#57118;&#55356;&#57118;


Hi Suddenly,

Sorry I am a couple days late on this input, but Jelena needed a dental cleaning a couple months after I got her, partially is my fault because I did not know you had to actively maintain a dog's mouth and I did nothing, not even dental chews. I asked about putting the dog under during that time and it was explained to me that after years of observation it has been mutually agreed on that the stress they go through causes more chance of harm vs. being under anesthesia. She came back nice and clean that day and the smell in her breath went away. Some clinics will also run before and after blood tests just as an extra precaution before and after anesthesia. Smaller dogs are more prone to dental issues, but just like us, brushing daily is best for any size dog and will save both dog and owner money, time, and stress.  I know you were asking about teeth cleanings so I apologize that I am spewing a bit about at home brushing. 

The key is to take it very slow when introducing brushing for the first time. First using your finger with the paste, then just letting them lick the brush, then gradually introducing the brushing feeling. When I tried introducing brushing to Jelena, I did it over a period of a couple weeks. When she just refused I went with dental pads which is also a great alternative. I now use dental pads with Jasmin - I have a feeling she would not tolerate brushing.

Anyways just some input on my experience, hope it provided at least a little insight.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Will pass on all the advise.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

My Midnight never needed a dental cleaning...we kept her teeth clean with chews, toothbrush and tooth cleaning pads. Her vet was always impressed my how good her teeth looked. (Spoo, 15 when we lost her)

Finn had a dental cleaning when he joined our family. He had a lot of tartar (he had just turned 2--he's almost 2 1/2 now). He's not as co-operative with the toothbrushing, but we are trying. I suspect he will need a dental cleaning in another year or so.


----------

